# Tips for Agression with children and other female dogs



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Cali turned a year old in October. Our kids are grown, so she has only been around kids a couple of times. The other day our 3 year old neices were over and if they were sitting a quiet, she would just bark or growl quietly and maybe even let them pet her. However, if they tried to walk around or play, she should charge them barking wildly. I don't think she would bite, but you never know so it still scares me. 

She did the same thing to my grown neice who is only about 5'2" when she walked past her a couple weeks ago.

We repremand her and remove her from the situation by picking her up and making her stay with us. If she continues to bark, I put my hand around her muzzle and sharply tell her "quiet." But as soon as I let her go again, she goes right back to it. 

Cali had some socialization issues when we got her at 4 months becuase I think she spent most of that time in a cage. We tried to expose her to lots of things, but she still is barkey and will run after things or people if she can.

Any tips on how to socialize her more and reduce this behavior would be appreciated!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Treats...*

Have them sit down on the floor and hold her favorite treats. They can call her, and show her the treats. Have them talk in soft voices that are not high. We did this with a friend of ours whose havanese only knew adults. It took her a while, but she did learn to trust them.

Also be very loving towards the children. And try to be calm...she reads your nervousness that she might act up like a map!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Barb ,to be honest I think it would be best to get some professional help. This is not good. Be safe and get someone in. Please don't reprimand her ,that will only make things worse.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Barb do you live in Southern California*

I have a great trainer here in Redondo Beach.


----------



## fibtaylo (Jan 14, 2009)

Rikidaisy said:


> I have a great trainer here in Redondo Beach.


No, but thanks! I live in Northern California. I was going to start a thread to see if I could get some recommendations for trainers in the Sacramento, Ca area. I think she needs some intensive training.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

fibtaylo said:


> No, but thanks! I live in Northern California. I was going to start a thread to see if I could get some recommendations for trainers in the Sacramento, Ca area. I think she needs some intensive training.


I might recommend you contact Jean Donaldson at San Fran. SPCA . She knows some very good trainers. Probably some in your area.


----------

